# Config_~! ????? [closed, known bug]

## DaggyStyle

I have a broadcom 4312 wireles card and I use broadcom-sta driver.

a few days ago I've updated ndiswrapper to 1.55-r1 since then I've lost wireless. it works on windows so it is a driver issue.

I've unmerged ndiswrapper but the problem persists.

I have a binhost that compiles the programs which I install using -K onto the laptop.

where is the strange part, I get this output:

```
#

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

#

 *   CONFIG_~!B43:       is not set when it should be.

#

 *   CONFIG_~!SSB:       is not set when it should be.

#

 *   CONFIG_~!MAC80211:  is not set when it should be.

#

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

#

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

now I've never seen this output... here is my .config: http://pastebin.com/zriKX4ER

also, if I try to compile it without the -k it compiles fine but fails install due to write permissions (not important thought)

how can I fix this? the hardware in both is pretty similar, how can it works on one but not on the other?

----------

## DaggyStyle

it seems that something might be wrong the ebuilds, I've retried ndiswapper and it complained that some kernel config are missing, so I've looked for them and enabled them, the complaining went away, but when I try it, it the driver loads but the card still wont work.

----------

## Rexilion

In the first post, you enable the options you mentioned there. But the ! mark (don't know about ~) probably indicates that it should *not* be enabled. This is because the broadcom-sta carries it's own stack (just like the nvidia binary blob carrying it's own DRM stuff). So enabling the kernel options only collides with broadcom-sta.

Now, you reinstalled ndiswrapper but probably kept the kernel options.

What happens now is that the native kernel B43 (which also blocks broadcom-sta  :Exclamation:  ) grabs the card and ndiswrapper can't access it anymore.

You should see my suspicion confirmed in dmesg. If not, I will be all ears   :Very Happy: 

Besides, I don't think you need to use broadcom-sta with ndiswrapper. I'm not sure, but broadcom-sta is a Linux native driver so it does not need ndiswrapper. Unless you are extracting firmware (and indicate that as broadcom-sta) using ndiswrapper.

----------

## DaggyStyle

you've haven't taked a look at my kernel config... all options are disabled, that laptop was a compiling machine before I've transformed it into a non compiling machine.

when I try to compile it without -K(install bin) it doesn't complain about the issue thus making your claim invalid.

also, dmesg doesn't show anything.

what strikes me odd is that ndiswrapper isn't working when even wl isn't loaded at all.

----------

## DaggyStyle

can this be an issue with portage?

it like something goes bad when portage packaging the bins in regards to the kernel settings.

----------

## DaggyStyle

closed, there is a known bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286292

----------

